# Hilfe bei passwort skript



## christoph1980 (18. Aug 2007)

Hallo ich bin totaler Anfänger und wollte mir eine Bewerbungsmappe online erstellen. Das Problem ist, dass ich für eine Seite ein Passwort brauche muss nicht total sicher sein!!

Ich habe mir ein Skript runtergeladen und das oben eingefügt im Programm läuft es nur wenn ich es hochlade überspringt er das!! Wieso, was mach ich falsch, könnte mir das einer erklären oder helfen

<HEAD>
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript">
<!--hide

var password;

var pass1="bewerbung";

password=prompt('Please enter your password to view this page!Bitte geben sie das Passwort ein um auf die Seite zu gelangen',' ');

if... (password==pass1)
  alert('Password Correct! Bitte klicken sie auf OK, please klick OK to enter!');
el...
   {
    window.location="http://www.pageresource.com/jscript/jpass.htm";
    }

//-->
</SCRIPT>
</HEAD>


----------



## Guest (18. Aug 2007)

Java ist nicht Javascript. 

Du kannst dein Verzeichnis mit einer htaccess Datei schützen, wenn es ein Apache-Server ist.
Lese dazu das hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/servercgi/server/htaccess.htm


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2007)

*verschieb*


----------



## merlin2 (18. Aug 2007)

In JavaScript gibt es kein Schlüsselwort "el...".
Außerdem ist der Tipp von Gast viel besser als ein Skript, das im (einsehbaren) Quelltext steht.


----------

